# Blizzard Warning is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

...blizzard Warning In Effect Until 4 Pm Est Saturday...
...winter Storm Warning Is Cancelled...

The National Weather Service In Wilmington Has Issued A Blizzard
Warning...which Is In Effect Until 4 Pm Est Saturday. The Winter
Storm Warning Has Been Cancelled. 

A Major Winter Storm Will Continue To Affect The Ohio Valley
Overnight Into Saturday. This Storm Will Hit As A One Two Punch. 
The Initial Punch Today...followed By A Brief Lull In The Snow
Intensity This Evening...before Picking Up In Intensity Again
Overnight When Strong Low Pressure Will Combine With An Upper
Level Disturbance To Bring A Second Round Of Heavy Snow To The
Region. Winds Will Gust Up To 40 Mph At Times Overnight. Before
The Storm Ends Saturday Afternoon...you Can Expect 10 To 15 Inches
Of Accumulation. The Strong Winds Combined With Snow And Blowing
Snow Will Cause Extreme Winter Weather Conditions. The Snow And
Blowing Snow Will Reduce Visibilities To Near Zero At Times
Causing Whiteout...and Blizzard Conditions.

Do Not Travel Unless Absolutely Necessary. Conditions Can Deteriorate
Rapidly In Blizzard Conditions. 

Remember...a Blizzard Warning Means Severe Winter Weather Conditions
Are Imminent Or Highly Likely.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lucky dog. we're getting 3-4" of rain. should be fun


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

congrats young pup. be safe.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

This should be an interesting day and night. Going to go open some apartment units up right now so people can get in.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

GRR yea we are getting nice rain this weekend ... SWEET .... not


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Rain here too. Good luck with that blizzard.....payup


----------

